

Things Goolge can't do while building new product - EastSmith

This is taken from Robert Scoble's tweets just now<p>---
Talked with a Google exec tonight about why Google can't do something like @instagram.<p>1. Can't keep team small enough.
2. Google can't reduce scope like @instagram did (they cut down feature set).
3. Google, if a product becomes successful, will get tons of resources and people thrown at it. Iteration periodicity goes down with more.
4. Google forces its developers to use its infrastructure, which wasnt developed for small social projects.
5. Google's services need to support every platform and language. Instagram is iPhone only so far.
6. Google's engineers can't use any Facebook integration or dependencies like Instagram does.
7. Google can't iterate in semi public (I, and a lot of others, had Instagram weeks before release, which made it better).
---
======
ebun
You can read it in more detail by checking out his blog post:

[http://scobleizer.com/2010/11/12/why-google-cant-build-
insta...](http://scobleizer.com/2010/11/12/why-google-cant-build-instagram/)

